# good bike shops in dublin??



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

was looking for some recommendations on good LBS's in dublin. staying at the westin in dublin, wanted to go down and check out a couple shops......mountain biking in particular......also anyone that has some good locals info on food, fun and pubs!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

Bull_D said:


> was looking for some recommendations on good LBS's in dublin. staying at the westin in dublin, wanted to go down and check out a couple shops......mountain biking in particular......also anyone that has some good locals info on food, fun and pubs!!:thumbsup:


Closest to your hotel is cycological on Batchelor's walk (close to hapenny bridge). They do Kona's. The other main shop in the city centre is Cycleways on Parnell street. They do Cannondale & Specalized.

There's good food, fun and good pubs nearly everywhere you look in the city centre so I don't think you'll be stuck for that :thumbsup:


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

do you have any idea if either of them carry charge saddles??


----------



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

Not to the best of my knowledge. It's a small market here in Ireland; shops tend to carry mainstream products only. Think Wiggle.co.uk sell them over the net though.


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah, i know about them....but they don't ship to the u.s. figured i would try to snag a couple while over here. be in dublin, paris, madrid mostly in the next two weeks. will have to snoop around. thanks for the info.


----------

